# Netzteil / Stromversorgung 24V



## Pockebrd (21 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
wenn ich ein Trenntrafo für Schutzkleinspannung in einer Anlage verwende, muß ich doch eine Seite vom Sekundärstromkreis erden.

Wie ist es mit den Schaltnetzteile z.B Siemens Logo Power. Zählt das auch zu "Trenntrafo", Schutzkleinspannung ? Hier wird ja der Sekundärstromkreis  in Anlagen nicht geerdet. Oder ist die Sekundärwiklung über den Schutzleiteranschluß der Eingangseite mit angeschlossen ? Ist das Schutzkleinspannung ? 

Ich sollte eine kleine Anlage / Steuerung mit ner Steuerspannung von 24V machen. Es sollte nachher auch sicher sein, und da ist bei mir das Thema aufgekommen. Selbst erfahrene Elektriker konnten mir die Frage nicht 100% beantworten.

Gruß Markus


----------



## AlterEgo (21 Mai 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SELV

dort unter felv ist deine frage eigentlich gut beantwortet...


----------



## Oberchefe (21 Mai 2010)

An einem Trenntrafo darf genau ein Verbraucher betrieben werden, nicht mehr! In diesem Fall besteht das Problem nicht. Da an der (Klein-)SPS wahrscheinlich noch ein Eingang oder Ausgang angeschlossen wird gilt das Gleiche wie für die "richtige" SPS bzw. das "große" Netzteil: Schutzleiter dran.


----------



## Oberchefe (21 Mai 2010)

Ergänzung:
Wikipedia sagt:


> Die Erdung des Sekundärkreises kann jedoch bei Masseschlüssen zur  Selbsteinschaltung von Schützen führen.



Dies geht IMHO nur dann wenn Minus geschaltet wird, dies ist bei uns nur dann erlaubt wenn der Plus der gemeinsame (Com) ist (NPN), in diesem Fall schaltet aber kein Schütz bei Masseschluss. Bei den bei uns üblichen PNP-Verdrahtungen und Minus als Com zieht kein Schütz an bei Schluß von Minus.


----------

